# Wanted Early The World Headbadge



## stingrayjoe (Jun 25, 2016)

Found it thanks CABE!
Wanted early period correct badge for this THE WORLD model. Please PM direct thanks!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 25, 2016)

Here's one, although I don't think that's a Schwinn bike.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=291802890244


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## ABC Services (Jun 27, 2016)

Here is Schwinn model # 1 from an 1897 catalog, The head tube on the bike in question looks a little shorter.


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 27, 2016)

The 1897 catalog lists models up to #17. The 1899 catalog starts at model 33 and goes through model 41. My guess is the 1898 catalog (in which I never seen) will have models from #18 to #32. Joes bike is model 20 something...so I would guess it's a 1898.


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 27, 2016)

No doubt it is a Schwinn. It most likely it would have this badge-



Bikermaniac said:


> Here's one, although I don't think that's a Schwinn bike.
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=291802890244


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 27, 2016)

Pretty awesome!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jun 28, 2016)

Thank you Scott! It is an earlier bike than I thought. The model # on the down tube has a chip in the paint over the second digit, "2_". It could possibly be another two. The was a carbide lamp clamped to the headtube directly where the badge would be. May have been removed for that reason.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 28, 2016)

sm2501 said:


> No doubt it is a Schwinn. It most likely it would have this badge-
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 333783




is that a Ship profile at the bottom of the globe, or Antartica that looks like a ship?


----------



## locomotion (Jun 28, 2016)

some great bikes coming out lately... I see possibly 2 here maybe later?
http://thecabe.com/forum/media/p1014748.17944/#media


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Be nice to see the correct badge on that bike. Awesome piece of history there! V/r Shawn


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 28, 2016)

sm2501 said:


> No doubt it is a Schwinn. It most likely it would have this badge-
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 333783



Cool World badge-  never seen this one before 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 29, 2016)

What an awesome bike. Green with envy!


----------



## Kato (Jul 4, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-Sch...890244?hash=item43f0cec004:g:ZekAAOSwk1JWfuVK


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2016)

Kato said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-Sch...890244?hash=item43f0cec004:g:ZekAAOSwk1JWfuVK



Not the correct badge see post #6 above. V/r Shawn


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 5, 2016)

What is the distance between the holes? What is your serial #? I need a badge for my World tandem. I am also trying to determine its year. You can see it here http://fattiretrading.com/world_tandem.html
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jul 8, 2016)

Have not visited this post in a while. *Please PM direct with any info on a badge.*
Distance between holes 3", Serial # 13678
Thanks


----------

